# COLT in Trouble...Please help...



## Bellas Babies (Jul 26, 2012)

About 3 days ago, I found out year and a half old colt laying on the ground in the barn late in the afternoon. He was wet under his neck with sweat. (He still has a pretty good bit of his winter coat, we have brushed him and brushed him- his sister had the same trouble of not loosing hers for about 2 years) Anyways... I assumed he got hot and I immediatly got him water began trying to get more of that fur off, and gave him food. He ate and drank great- We walked him, he used the bathroom fine... Acted a little slugish, but ok... 4-5 hours later put him back out to pasture.

Next morning he was up acted fine, fed him, etc. That afternoon- down again. Did the same thing with the exception I decided to bathe him to try and get some more of that fur off. He would stand and eat grass, feed and drink water for hours right by my side, then its like his back legs get weak and he just falls from the back end. Got him back up and stayed with him a few more hours and stalled him by himself. Checked on him later in the night-up and ok.

Today- Went out in the morning and fed him he neighed and acted a little spunky... so I opened his stall up so he could get out a little by himself. This afternoon I find him outside laying down with all legs spread under him- and there were marks where he had been trying to get up- very weak- I pick him up and get him water and food- he wanted the food ate a few bites and then went to the water. He put his whole head in the water up to his eyes and sometimes over his eyes probably a dozen times (never seen a horse do this??). We figured he was trying to cool his self off. Stayed up for the three hours we were out there did fall one time like tripping over himself but no more after that...

History: He is very small (60 pounds) and 1 1/2 years old, wormed him again 3 days ago just for good measure. (Since we got more of the fur off he does look a little thin in the hips, but hasa round belly) We have no vet around here- probably 60 + miles, any help or firection would be appreciated... Just don't know what else to do- Is he lacking something?? Anemic?? Any help is truely appreciated




(sorry this is so long)


----------



## stormy (Jul 26, 2012)

You need a vet no matter how far away.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 26, 2012)

There is no way any of us can truly help him without looking at him, and it sounds like you desperately need to give him iv fluids to give him a chance... PLEASE throw him in a trailer and drive him to a vet!!!! He's been Sick far too long to wait....


----------



## ohmt (Jul 26, 2012)

Poor baby, I agree with others, he needs a vet and fast. Hope all ends well!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 26, 2012)

Agree he needs a vet ASAP ..60lbs is there someone that can help you....do not let him put his head in the bucket like that...he's going to drown...maybe hes too weak to even lift his head out of the water. IMO I wouldnt be giving him any foods until you see a vet tonight. Do you have any electrolytes, gatorade maybe a bit of that before you transport him tonight...will your vet meet you somewhere.



ray


----------



## CZP1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Take him to the vet. Just put him in you car if you have to. Could be heat, neurolgical? I am not a vet.


----------



## wildoak (Jul 26, 2012)

You need a vet ASAP. Too many possibilities to speculate, but if his hips are thin and he has a round belly he's not getting enough nutrition. It's hard to tell sometimes with winter hair, but that's not a healthy profile. Has he been dewormed? Hair not coming off this late says maybe he needs to be..

I'd be trying electrolytes and maybe some Karo in a pinch just to give him a boost until the vet sees him.

Jan


----------



## Bellas Babies (Jul 26, 2012)

He has been wormed with zimectrin gold- I really feel it is the heat, but I am going to take him to a small animal vet in the morning- Maybe he can help or direct me to someone that can...


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 26, 2012)

He needs to be seen by a vet A.S.A.P. or you may loose him. He sounds very underweight to me being only 60lbs, being hippy and probably a protruding backbone and big belly sounds like he isn't getting the nutrients he needs. It can be very hard to judge if they have full hair like that. If he's wormy that's not good at all and sometimes deworming them can cause even more problems if they are very wormy. Only a fecal test can point out if he does have worms or not. Check his Capillary Refill Time, it should show how long it takes for the blood return to the tissues in the gums. First of all their gums should be nicely pink, not pale or blue, press your thumb against his gums for 2 seconds and it will leave a white mark, the color should return 1 or 2 seconds if not he may be in shock. If he is dehydrated a good test is to pinch the skin on his neck and it should flatten back in no time, if the skin stays pinched and doesn't flatten very fast then that means he's dehydrated. Check his temperature, check for gut sounds, look at how fast he is breathing. Do all of this and then call your closest vet and it will give him sort of an idea at what he may be dealing with. This doesn't sound good, could be malnourished, the heat could play a huge part of it and may be dehydrated on top of that, and for him to just go down like that it could be neurological. Have you given him any vaccinations?

I agree please watch him closely when he is drinking the water, he can not be dunking his head like that and I would also would avoid giving him much food until you talk to the vet, if anything just some loose hay, without knowing what's going on he could possibly choke.


----------



## Mona (Jul 26, 2012)

Definitely this IS an EMERGENCY! Get this colt to a vet NOW to help ensure you do not lose him.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 26, 2012)

We have very hot weather here in southern CA... It's often well over 100... I've never seen a horse have those sort of problems, ever, even when dehydrated from a workout. And certainly not for days or an extended amount of time.

I hope you're on your way...


----------



## Bellas Babies (Jul 26, 2012)

We did vaccinate him in January with FluVac Innovator. I hate to think that he is malnutritioned ;0 He didnt look so thin with the extra fur, but my hubby and I think the others might not be letting him eat very much??? Of course, that was never our intention and feel awful!!



He is only 20-22" tall- He is very tiny!


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 26, 2012)

Well you won't know unless a vet looks at him... A blood pull will tell a lot... If he is indeed malnutritioned (which how the heck can we even know without running our hands on him?) he may have organ damage or something.

Please don't assume the heat or lack of food... If the horse hase been showing symptoms for days there is something wrong.


----------



## JAX (Jul 27, 2012)

I believe you said this started about 3 days ago? And you wormed with Zimectrin Gold three days ago? Take him to a vet NOW and make sure you mention all that he has been doing and what and when you wormed and gave shots with and when. Please don't wait, it doesn't sound like he should be waiting until tomorrow. If he is thin you can deal with that later but right now he needs a vet ASAP. I have only seen one horse dunk its head in water like that and she had a raging fever and was showing neurological signs because of the fever. PLEASE don't wait


----------



## Bellas Babies (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you think this could be ulcers??


----------



## frostedpineminis (Jul 27, 2012)

Nobody knows, quite a few of the things that you are saying sound odd to me. He needs to see a vet like everybody else is saying. Bloodwork will tell you if he is fighting infection, dehydration ect and how his organs are doing, he could be having a hard time with the dewormer. he needs more help than people on here can give him because we cannot see him, feel him ect if this was my horse I would be on my way to the vet!!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jul 27, 2012)

Your on the board right now, how is the colt and has he been to a vet yet?


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2012)

Poor little baby, wow that is tiny'!!! Like the others have said I would be getting him to the vets immediately or if that is not an option right this instant call them!!!! Have you called them at all? One of the other ladies said some good advice, on listening to gut sounds, checking temp, checking dehydration etc, please re read her post she has given you very valuable info here. It sounds very very odd! N not really like ulcers please at least call your vet n do the tests that we have suggested then let us know what you hear, feel see... It's so hard but poor little man I really hope he will improve for you


----------



## countrymini (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep, get the vet.

Have you been worming him regularly? Not sure if its the same with horses as ours are always up to date, but one of the first goats we bought had scourers so we gave her a dose of drench and she died the next day. We found out from the vet that if they're totally infested you should only give them smaller doses more frequently till you get on top of the worms or it will make them very sick or be fatal. That's the only thing that comes to mind but you really need a vets opinion asap.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 27, 2012)

Zimectrin Gold is a very powerful dewormer, and would for sure mention to the vet. He could be small because he isn't getting enough food, they won't grow if they aren't getting enough nutrition. The hair can really fool you, thats why you see thin cases especially around the winter time when they have their full coats you can't tell without running your hands thru them if they are getting enough or not. If he is having ulcers its because of the stress his body is experiencing, but the symptoms don't point to ulcers, but I won't be surprised if the vet doesn't put him on some type of ulcer medication. Right now its out of your control and needs professional help, please take him to an equine vet.


----------



## Matt73 (Jul 27, 2012)

Stop guessing what this might be and get that poor little guy to a vet STAT!


----------



## circlesinthesand (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree, get him to a vet. Nothing else I could say hasn't already been said, but dunking his whole face in water is nothing I've ever seen a horse do on purpose.

ok, guys, just a reality check here. We don't know anything for sure. Weight is often miscalculated, 60lbs does seem awfully small but how is she guessing that weight? does she have a scale? How is she estimating?


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 27, 2012)

You said a small animal vet....Does this vet know about equine problems? Sounds nuro to me, could be viral, or a toxin. An Equine vet could run the tests needed to rule out what ever, such as West Nile, EPM, etc. where as a small animal vet may not be able to diagnose. Since I too live in the boonies it takes our vet an hour or more to get here, depending on the traffic through town, but I would opt for the equine vet. Wish you little guy the best!


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree- GO TO THE VET. We live 45 minutes from our clinic (can make it there in 30 with no traffic- it gets slow in Weatherford) and have raced horses there several times.

The only horse I had that did that was one of the aforementioned run-to-the-clinic horses. She was a 9 day old foal who was not eating and just dunking her head. She ended up having salmonella posioning. They saved her and she's a sweet mare now.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 27, 2012)

Just checking in to see what the vet said




ray

Im really trying hard to be nice here.....please get this horse the help he needs if you havent already. No one here or any other horse web site can help you with your horse at this point....its a waste of time....he needs a hands on exam by an equine vet please please!! You came here looking for help and answers, we applaud you and we have all taken the time and given you OUR collective thoughts. All we can do for you now is pray that you listened to what was said and pray for your little one!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 27, 2012)

I just want to add that I/we would appreciate it if you could keep us updated...its the only way for all of us to learn and help others, thanks


----------



## JAX (Jul 27, 2012)

I hope you and you boy are doing ok. I know this is very hard and I'm sorry you are going through it. Please remember we are here to help and to learn no matter what happens.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 27, 2012)

Has anyone heard how this little guy is doing?


----------



## weerunner (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I sure hope this little fellow is on his way to the vet clinic and that is why we have not heard anything. I also only knew one horse that dunked his whole head like that and he had a neurological problem and had to be put down when he went blind and fell and could not get back up. Hope this little guy comes out of this ok.


----------



## Miniv (Jul 27, 2012)

I suspect something toxic is going on with the little guy....... Hope the vet can help.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 27, 2012)

Im hoping no news is good news!!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 27, 2012)

yes can we please get an update on your little guy? we may sound harsh but we are really concerned for your baby, poor little thing! I'm really hoping you guys are at the vets and they are able to help him


----------



## Baptism (Jul 28, 2012)

*I agree, he needs to see a vet. One thought...I had a nursing mare one year, in the HEAT of summer would get wobbley, we would have to help her into the barn, almost unaware of her surroundings, etc. As she ate her grain she would slowly return to normal. Turns out she was having low blood sugar attacks. At first vet was thinking brain worm as horses can pick it up from White Tail Deer.*


----------



## Marty (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm your neighbor right over the Georgia line. I would be more than happy to help you locate a vet as close as possible to you with equine experience if you message me. I can call some friends down there and see who they use. You really do need him to see a vet that works on horses, and ideally miniatures. I am also very rural and know its a pain to haul but his life is at risk. His height and weight that you describe doesn't sound right. Can you post a picture of him?

I can also tell you that we have had extreme heat yet again this week with terrible humidity and heat index of 109 so I do suspect heat stroke is involved, alone with other possible problems that may be going on. Zimecterin Gold is very powerful also so that can be related as well. I'm hosing my horses each about twice a day and they are in the barn under fans during the heat of the day. I'd highly suggest heat relief by shaving off his hair coat with electric clippers. You can get them at Tractor Supply or maybe borrow some but that hair needs to come off and he needs to be hosed down using a sweat scraper to get the water back off of him. Don't let the hose water sit on him and do not apply towels. Be sure he has plenty of shade and safe shelter and stays in it out of the heat and running fans on him is a big plus. His water needs to be clean and fresh and cool. Watch that he is not dunking himself as said, he can easily drown at this point in a bucket.

I'm very sorry about all this and hope he's going to be ok.


----------



## tagalong (Jul 28, 2012)

> He put his whole head in the water up to his eyes and sometimes over his eyes probably a dozen times (never seen a horse do this??).


The only horse I ever saw do this was a mare who was in terrible pain despite sedatives and medication. She did not make it - but I hope your little guy is doing okay!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 28, 2012)

Worried since no update.


----------



## Jill (Jul 28, 2012)

Riverrose28 said:


> Worried since no update.


Terry, that's what I was just going to say. I know we both hope we're wrong


----------



## Windhaven (Jul 28, 2012)

Bellas Babies

I also live in GA and heat and humidity has been extreme. I feel your colt is in serious condition and you need some help from a vet to get him better.

I have found two vets in your area. I hope this helps and is not to late.

*Screven County Veterinary Services*

715 W Ogeechee St, Sylvania, GA 30467 » Map (912) 564-1121

Blount Jr Carl A DVM

634 W Ogeechee St, Sylvania, GA 30467 » Map (912) 564-7401

I know a few people on here expressed some very opinionated responses. I hope you didn't take it the wrong way. They are just concerned and know that with horses they can go down hill VERY FAST once they are sick. And this heat and humidity is making it worse. So seeking help is something that needs to be done ASAP.

Hopefully one of these vets can help you out now and in the future. It is always a good thing to have a vet you know and trust.

Please let me know if there is any other way I can help. I am a little over 3 hrs from you but you can email anytime with questions. I/we hope to hear a good update soon. We have all been through something like this and just want to be there to help and support you with what you are going through.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 28, 2012)

I have to be honest here, if someone made an offense here I didn't see it. Personally I'm worried to death, and have come in the house several times today to check on this thread. If the owner is offended in any way I'm sorry, but it doesn't stop me from my worry! I can only hope that the worst has not happened and they are beside themself, this is a serious situation and should be addressed. If they don't update us soon, I feel that the worst has happened! So sad for them and the little guy. I'm trying really hard to be hopeful, but no update has me so worried.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 28, 2012)

ray



update?


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jul 28, 2012)

Didn't mean to sound mean from my end either, just trying to stress the seriousness of his condition and how he needed to be seen by a vet. It shows that she was online last night. I hope that everything is ok, would love to have an update as well and hope he was seen and have an educated guess as to whats wrong.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Jul 28, 2012)

hopefully she got him to a vet in time, I would even recommend the small animal vet, even if they are not as experienced they can at least draw blood and either run it or send it, do IV fluids and get a listen, feel of him and they all had to go through large animal in school so would have some knowledge, books ect. I was wondering if he could have been overdosed on the dewormer, I did that to a kitten once and he was very wobbly and showed neuro signs, think it would have been over by day 3 tho but just a thought if he is that light it is hard to calculate on the dial syringes. If you are reading this thread and have a minute please keep us in the loop we are all rooting for your little man


----------



## tagalong (Jul 29, 2012)

Still hoping for an update...._ *worried*_


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hubby tells me I'm like a dog with a bone, I won't let go, I'm stubborn and determined. But on the other hand I'm compassionate and understanding, maybe her computer is down due to storms, or some other problem. Any way, I think I need to let go and just let it hide. Nothing now is not good in my opinion, and I've been lurking and checking in all day.

so, I'm letting it go!


----------



## cassie (Jul 30, 2012)

Please, Bella's babies give us an update, so worried about your little baby


----------



## Horse Love (Jul 31, 2012)

Hope he is doing okay. I understand your reluctance to take him to the vet, gas prices are crazy high and vet bills are the worst.... but if hes not getting any better, it is needed. Even a small animal vet is better than nothing. I would body clip him and give him some electrolytes in the meantime. Im also assuming you may be upset that someone brought up he may be malnourished... I know a lot of yearlings(mini and fullsized) that are gawky and area little "hippy", even with being fed quality feed/hay. Its hard to tell at that age with all the fur. But, the point is, I dont think anybody was trying to put you down, but just trying to help you and your colt. People can come across as "criticizing" on here, but most of the time that is not their intention! There are some of the most compassionate people on this forum





Hope you decide to give us an update! We are all worried, and we are here to give support and guidance to you if needed to help you with your colt.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 31, 2012)

Even if the colt passed away, we'd all like an update. As I tried to suggest a few times, NONE of us here can make any sort of diagnosis without seeing the patient, and even then most of us are not licensed vets with tools such as labs for blood work and such. How could any of us even know if the horse was underfed without even a picture?

Anyway, moving forward, I hope that this can serve as a wake up call to anyone who does not have easy access to a vet, to plan ahead for emergency events.

Every circumstance is different; maybe you don't have a trailer. So find a friend or neighbor or rental facility. Get numbers of vets, no matter how far away.

Animals cannot talk, so if they are suffering, sometimes suffer quietly. They are at our mercy for proper care. They don't ask or choose to be too far away for medical help, or to be stranded somewhere without a way to get to help. As animal owners, that is an ethical decision we must consider. Personally I would not own a pet that I couldn't do such for, but others might be comfortable with it.

I am fortunate that I have a ton of vets within minutes, and I do have them out for even minor things like a spider bite or mild colic. I always let my vet know I appreciate them!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 31, 2012)

_Disney Horse I so agree! I can only hope that this persons computer has gone down, or some other problem, so I don't have to think the worse!_


----------



## Mona (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a bit of an update for all of you. I emailed the OP and asked about her colt. This is the rteply I just received...



> I am sorry for leaving everyone hanging, I have not Internet access for a while but I can receive emails through my phone. Thank you for checking on him- he is doing great! We kept him by himself and checked with a vet- his back left leg was actually the problem. I'm not sure if he got kicked or what but he limped for a few days but is moving fine now. We think he must have gotten dehydrated after laying in the sun and then got weak... As soon as I have access I will post on the page and a picture of him. Thank you again for your concern and most of all your help! Jamie


YAY!! GREAT NEWS!!


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 3, 2012)

Soooooooooooooo glad to hear. It's sooo scary when our animal family hurts.


----------



## cassie (Aug 3, 2012)

oh thank you soo much Mona





and Jamie, I am so glad your little colt is doing so much better! WOW

would love to see a piccy when your internet is back up and running, poor little kid.


----------



## supaspot (Aug 3, 2012)

thats great news , glad hes on the mend


----------



## Renolizzie (Aug 3, 2012)

I am so glad he is doing better.


----------



## JAX (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh thank you thank you for the update.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 3, 2012)

Wonderful news!!! I was so worried b/c we had'nt heard anything. Quite frankly I thought I might have scared you away....my apologizes. I usually mean what I say....I just dont mean to type it!! Oh, this happy news has made my day, thanks Mona for letting us know.

Power of Prayer does it again!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh brilliant news - thanks Mona for letting us know. What a relief!

I'm so pleased for you Jamie and for him of course.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Aug 3, 2012)

Like so many others, I was quite worried not to hear anything back; SOOO glad to hear the good news! And THANKS, Mona, for taking the initiative to try to find out what had happened...much relief for all, most of all the owner, I'm sure!

Margo


----------



## bevann (Aug 3, 2012)

Glad to hear that he is doing better.I do not post often,but I think this site is incredible.Most of us who read and post here do not know each other, but we are all bound together by the love we have for these amazing little animals.For Mona to take the time and effort to reach you to find out about the health of your baby kind of says it all about this site and the people who are involved and who visit here.I have learned so much here and feel so blessed that we can all share our knowledge with each other.Keep us posted about your baby and pics as soon as you can.


----------



## Royal Crescent (Aug 6, 2012)

I am so happy to hear that he is better. Thanks Mona for finding out what happened!


----------



## Miniv (Aug 6, 2012)

Major relief! Thanks Mona, for finding out the good news.


----------

